# sure loc qc1 vs lethal weapon



## robin-hooded (Feb 6, 2010)

hello at. i just had my dealer order me a blacked out martin firecat tr2 last night. i have been looking into sights and was wondering if anyone had any experience with the sure loc qc1 or lethal weapon. i like the idea of the qc1 where you can change a module instead of resighting your bow for different things, but it only comes in cammo. the lethal weapon is offered in black, but it has a $85 higher price tag. just curious if anyone had any info to persuade me one way or the other.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Jan 23, 2009)

You can get the QC 1 in Lost Camo, Black and Realtree; not just black. I recently ordered a QC 1 and should get it next week.


----------



## robin-hooded (Feb 6, 2010)

awesome, let me know how you like it.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

I liked the idea of the qc, but like the precision of the LW...
So I picked up a challenger for a good price and a used LW head (for 3d) as well as a single pin (for spots) and an extra mounting block...
I can change bows quickly and heads...you can probably put together something like this used at a pretty good price here on AT...
I am not sure but you may be able to switch out the heads of the LW pretty easily as well, but do not quote me on that one!

Either way...I really love all my sure loc stuff and they have great Customer service.
Good luck.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

lw has a lot of diff. options, pins from side, up pin, sl sportmans sp. with black eagle scope/lens or other scope with 3rd armored axis hope this helps


----------

